# Bike rack for 2011 Tracker EKS



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi guys

My dad is after a bike carrier for a 2011 Tracker EKS.

Seems he has been told by the dealer that a rear mounted one will be high (because of the spare wheel on the back of the MH) - and my dad will struggle to lift the bikes up.

I saw an 07 model at a dealer recently - with a bike rack fitted around the rear mounted spare wheel carrier. Anyone else used one that fits around the carrier - but still enables access to it - without being mounted high up?

Thanks

Si


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Si,

Fiamma have actually just released a cycle rack for Auto Trail motorhomes with the rear mounted spare.

http://www.outdoorbits.com/fiamma-carrybike-autotrail-p-2145.html

However it depends what your calling high-up as most of it is still going to above the spare. Alternatively you could look at a towbar mounted cycle carrier.

Ben


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes - that's the one - it's too high really....

Towbar one is an alternative but going to be expensive...

This is the one I saw on an 07...



















Just wondered if anyone had used one.... or is this a real bespoke fitting?


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Did you google Omnibike Autotrail?

www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/omni_bike_lift_gar.htm

Seems to be a proper fitting and £250 worth of bike rack from Omni Bike now owned by Thule. Can't see why it wouldn't do the job.


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Both Fiamma and Ominstore do the bike rack now for the autotrail back with spare wheel (also with longer bolts for the Autotrail thicker walls)

Phil


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

RhinoInstalls said:


> Both Fiamma and Ominstore do the bike rack now for the autotrail back with spare wheel (also with longer bolts for the Autotrail thicker walls)
> 
> Phil


Thanks Phil - have emailed you....


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Addie said:


> Did you google Omnibike Autotrail?
> 
> www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/omni_bike_lift_gar.htm
> 
> Seems to be a proper fitting and £250 worth of bike rack from Omni Bike now owned by Thule. Can't see why it wouldn't do the job.


Thanks Addie...

Emailed them but they can't tell me if it will fit..... :roll:


----------

